# A Tick and other unpopular creatures



## davholla (May 5, 2022)

Tick from a fox, The real size is 5.15 mm, magnification is 1.4


IMG_9223_Tickv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

and


IMG_9220_Tickv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


Maybe Tipula rufina



IMG_9495_Crane_Flyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr



Anthophora species



IMG_9485_Hairy_footed_flowerbeev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A fly 



IMG_9497_flyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (May 5, 2022)

Good shots of horrible creatures.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 5, 2022)

-

Why am I uncomfortable with the company you keep, man?


----------



## K9Kirk (May 5, 2022)

Nice set. I hate ticks! I have a scar from one of those nasty creatures that burrowed into my leg at Ft. Hood. Careful out there, they carry Lyme disease.


----------



## Paulette (May 5, 2022)

Good set Dave


----------



## jeffashman (May 6, 2022)

Blah! on #1 and #2. Nice set, though. I'm always tromping through the tall stuff around here and have been really surprised that I haven't had those little vampires on me.


----------



## greybeard (May 10, 2022)

Great shots but really creepy


----------



## Space Face (May 12, 2022)

Good set D. Ticks really are the worst creatures on earth.  Disgusting things.  Great to photograph tho.


----------



## Donde (May 14, 2022)

In the US ticks primarily feed on White-tailed deer. What is it they've adapted to in Great Britain?


----------



## Space Face (May 14, 2022)

Donde said:


> In the US ticks primarily feed on White-tailed deer. What is it they've adapted to in Great Britain?


Everything with blood really.  Birds, rabbits, deer, humans, foxes, sheep, cattle, dogs, cats, etc etc.


----------



## jeffashman (May 15, 2022)

Space Face said:


> Everything with blood really.  Birds, rabbits, deer, humans, foxes, sheep, cattle, dogs, cats, etc etc.


Our deer ticks attack just about every mammal here, and carry lyme disease to boot. I'm very fortunate that I don't seem to pick them up given all the time I spend in the brush.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2022)

somebody has to do it... yuck not me.. great shots though


----------

